# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  ΠOΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑC = 000B5FB339FE ??

## sam

Ο ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ MAC ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΕΙ PM !!

----------

